# Lüfter und PWM für Wasserkühlung / CPÛ



## kirchnerste (30. August 2016)

*Lüfter und PWM für Wasserkühlung / CPÛ*

Hallo,

ich habe eine 240mm Wasserkühlung mit 4x 120mm Lüftern (Dicke 25mm). Nun wollte ich diese durch 4x Lüfter mit 12mm ersetzen, da es etwas eng im Gehäuse wird.

Diese hier:
Scythe Slip Stream 120mm GehäuseLüfter (2000 rpm, 120x120x12

Nun musste ich feststellen, dass diese nur einen 3-Pin-Anschluss haben - also ohne PWM? (bin da noch nicht weit um Thema drin).

Wenn ich nur diese anschließe, dann drehen die mit vollen 2000 rpm? Nicht durch das Board regulierbar? Was ist, wenn man die in den Kreislauf von 2x Lüftern mi PWM schaltet, werden die dann über die mi PWM reguliert? Oder geht das gar nicht?

Freue mich über Antworten, Tipps und Lösungen.

Danke, Stefan


----------



## Sebbi12392 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und PWM für Wasserkühlung / CPÛ*

Äh nein die kannste ganz normal übers Mainboard und Bios regeln.


----------



## kirchnerste (30. August 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und PWM für Wasserkühlung / CPÛ*

Wozu dann PWM?


----------



## Chimera (30. August 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und PWM für Wasserkühlung / CPÛ*

Da musst du erst mal genauer einlesen, was PWM überhaupt ist. PWM steht für Pulsweiten Modulation, da wird permanent 12V angelegt und über das 4 Kabel das Signal (sehr simpel erklärt, mehr Infos findest du z.B. bei Wikipedia). Da ein 3 Pin Lüfter dieses 4 Signalkabel nun mal nicht hat, läuft er dan neben mit voller Kanne durch. Wenn du 3 Pin Lüfter nutzen willst, dann hast du 3 Möglichkeiten: entweder am Board von PWM auf DC wechseln (wenn es die Option bietet) oder über Spannungsadapter mit festen Werten oder dann an ner externen  Lüftersteuerung.
Ich nutze z.B. an meiner AiO 2 PWM Lüfis und hab sie am CPU Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen, dann noch ne eigene Lüfterkurve und so passt es die % jeweils der Temperatur an. Ergo musst du halt mal im BIOS gucken, ob du dort ne Option für ne Regelung per Spannung an einem der Lüfiports hast, dann kannst du die Lüfter dort anschliessen (gibt spezielle Splitterkabel, um 4 oder mehr Lüfter an einem Anschluss betreiben zu können und den Saft direkt ab Netzteil zu beziehen, um den Lüfianschluss nicht zu überlasten). Oooder du kannst auch nen Hub verwenden, dann reicht auch ein Lüfianschluss, um alle 4 zu regeln.


----------



## leander19961 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Lüfter und PWM für Wasserkühlung / CPÛ*

Hallo kirchnerste,

soweit ich das verstanden habe läuft das folgendermaßen:
Ein normaler 3 Pin Lüfter lässt sich nur über die Spannung regulieren und da der Computer 3 Spannungsstufen kennt (5V, 7V und 12V) lässt sich ein entsprechender Lüfter nur zwischen diesen drei Stufen schalten.
Ein 4 Pin Lüfter nutzt ein Verfahren bei dem der Strom ständig ein und aus geschaltet wird. Je nachdem in welcher Frequenz dies geschieht dreht der Lüfter schneller oder langsamer. Dadurch ist er Stufenlos regelbar.
Ich hoffe das ist verständlich und vor allem, dass ich nichts vergessen habe =D^^

EDIT: Wichtig ist natürlich, dass das Board die nötigen Funktionen bietet...


----------

